# Got my New Cruzetalk.com License plate frame................



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Excellent! Author?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

For those of us not up on our advertising, what's under the label? VW? :grin:


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Where can I by one of those


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> View attachment 176641


TDIClub.com has the same frame for $10. I didn't know we had one here.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

vwgtiglx said:


> TDIClub.com has the same frame for $10. *I didn't know we had one here.*



Now we do!!! A lil TDI creativity for 10.00 and you too can have one!! Took two weeks from Canada to get it, but was worth the wait


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Excellent! Author?


 @Tomko I am the secondary author. You can get one for $ 10.00 from tdiforums.com, a lil MS WORD cut and paste and you're good to go......

id rather have an original from us though......( hmm, anyone know a supplier??)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> @*Tomko* I am the secondary author. You can get one for $ 10.00 from tdiforums.com, a lil MS WORD cut and paste and you're good to go......


And here I thought it was a Brother p-touch label. (You know they have tapes that are white letters on black, right?)

Why make our own? I think re-purposing a TDI frame is a nice touch. :grin:


----------

